# Dinner



## Twig Man (Sep 8, 2012)

I went to the flea market today hunting a small adze and froe and came home with cactus pedals. I was told to grill them wih my steak and they were really good. Give them a try sometime


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 8, 2012)

Nopalitos !
I dont cook them, but I know a lot of people that do. Made some jelly last year from the tunas (prickly pear fruit). It was pretty good stuff.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 8, 2012)

But did you find an adze and fro?

:)


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> But did you find an adze and fro?
> 
> :)



No I didnt :dash2:


----------



## firemedic (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm going to be having a fro made by a local old school smith if you are interested in getting one too. It's going to be hand made and tapered correctly.

I can get you a price when I get with him in two weeks if you like.


----------



## firemedic (Sep 9, 2012)

Sure thing, Roy. What size are you looking for?

Pm / txt / email me so I don't totally hijack the thread :lolol:


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I'm going to be having a fro made by a local old school smith if you are interested in getting one too. It's going to be hand made and tapered correctly.
> 
> I can get you a price when I get with him in two weeks if you like.



Please do Thanks


----------



## firemedic (Sep 11, 2012)

Going to try another picture, look out everyone!

Crap, again no go.


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

All kinds of both on ebay old and new!!!!!!


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Mike been keeping an eye on them. Still hoping for a flea market find.Or something a little less pricey


----------



## firemedic (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey Twig,

I talked to the blacksmith about making the froes and he's going to do it. It's likely going to take a while though because, like me, he's pretty busy and still works full-time.

He didn't give me a price yet though, so I'll keep ya posted if you are still interested.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 30, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Hey Twig,
> 
> I talked to the blacksmith about making the froes and he's going to do it. It's likely going to take a while though because, like me, he's pretty busy and still works full-time.
> 
> He didn't give me a price yet though, so I'll keep ya posted if you are still interested.



Thanks Tom


----------

